# PS3 has died AGAIN!



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

When my last PS3 died a death of the YLOD i bought another one from sony a refurbished one for £145. That was back in april, playing it tonight it switched it self off and now it will not switch back on, exactly the same problem YLOD.

I just rung sony careline who are telling me because it is out of the 3month warranty i have to pay £128 for another refurbished one! This is an absolute joke that the unit i purchased from them has broke with the same problem and they expect me to pay AGAIN!

All i can say is sony are a bunch of thieving ****!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

You have to be forcefull, they will give up in the end.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's shocking customer service really - it's probably a good job I never use mine.

Is this a bad time to ask for your PSN ID? 

Time for a 360?

Hope you manage to sort it fella.

Russ.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RussZS said:


> That's shocking customer service really - it's probably a good job I never use mine.
> 
> Is this a bad time to ask for your PSN ID?
> 
> ...


Bad to worse lol!

They will replace it mate.

Legally goods have to be fit for purpose and a its fair to say PS3 is expected to last longer than a few months. Use the Sales of good act and not the warranty!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

My mate fixes them, it's to do with the thermal heat paste coming away from the chip, causing an overheat.

Nige


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

strange that you've had 2 faulty ones.

i got my 60GB when they first game out, used daily since (mainly for TV) and mine is still working fine


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I've had 3 faulty ones lol. The first refurbished one i was sent had aload of dust in the back and when playing it kept losing sound and lines in the picture, so i sent that back and got the one which has now died


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Ive just ordered a slim. I Hope that doesn't get the same problem. 
Sorry ti hear about your ps3 mate. Hope you get it all sorted in the end. This yellow light of death. Iv'e just been introduced to it.
What exactly Happens?
Cheers.:thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

You switch on the PS3, green light comes on, then yellow light then it bleeps 3 times then red light just flashes.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

dal23 said:


> You switch on the PS3, green light comes on, then yellow light then it bleeps 3 times then red light just flashes.


So After the red light it just bails out on you.:thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep won't even let you eject the game. So looks like i will have to take it apart again like i did with my last one to get the game out lol


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

they had 5 the same on watchdog a few weeks back and they managed to fix them all.

could you not get a cheeap one on ebay for spares and try to fix it yourself
i would put money on it being dry solder joints, rather than a hardware failure.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Ricey7 said:


> Ive just ordered a slim. I Hope that doesn't get the same problem.
> Sorry ti hear about your ps3 mate. Hope you get it all sorted in the end. This yellow light of death. Iv'e just been introduced to it.
> What exactly Happens?
> Cheers.:thumb:


i have the slim one and this thread has me worried lol, if mine goes i will just try and solve it myself if i can


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes i am going to try and repair it myself using the videos on youtube.

As far as im aware this problem only affected the 60GB models of the PS3, so the PS3 slim should be fine :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

dholdi said:


> YouTube - Hitler Hates The Ps3


Lol:lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Blame the health and safety monkeys for this.

It affects all electrical equipment. To be RoHS compliant, theer is no longer any Lead in the solder paste which means that higher temp, less useful lead free solder has to be used. It is a balancing act between frying the heat sensative components and getting a good solder joint.


----------

